# Does anyone use a Santander/ Abbey National, and opening up a UK bank account from EG



## Fatima (Nov 6, 2010)

I am having a bit of a problem, i cant seem to draw out any money from my abbey bank? Has anyone got an abbey national (santander) card and is able to draw out money, if so which banks and ATMS? 

If i am not able to draw out from here, then i am soo going to change to HSBC, so much more flexible. My sis has is and doing things from abroads quite easy compared to Abbey. Any info would be greatly appreciated 

 Fatima :ranger:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I use RBS and have no problems other than with the bank next door which is HSBC.. I wrote a thread on the problems a couple of months ago.


----------



## gw4khq (Oct 27, 2009)

No problems with Lloydstsb. 

Have not used my Abbey card in Egypt because their exchange charges were very expensive when I used it once to send money back to UK from China. Apparently they exchange currencies via another bank, not direct.


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Fatima said:


> I am having a bit of a problem, i cant seem to draw out any money from my abbey bank? Has anyone got an abbey national (santander) card and is able to draw out money, if so which banks and ATMS?
> 
> If i am not able to draw out from here, then i am soo going to change to HSBC, so much more flexible. My sis has is and doing things from abroads quite easy compared to Abbey. Any info would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Fatima :ranger:


Is it a visa card type? my HSBC card from Abu Dhabi would only work here in hsbc, however in Europe it worked without a problem in many different banks and countries. 
It was purely an ATM card with PLUS, GCCNET. but no visa etc
rgds
Kev


----------



## King.Tut (Jan 12, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend using a HSBC UK account in Egypt, or abroad for that matter. They've done nothing but screw me over since I moved here.

'World's Local Bank' my ass!


----------



## Jjsugar2001 (Jun 17, 2010)

Fatima said:


> I am having a bit of a problem, i cant seem to draw out any money from my abbey bank? Has anyone got an abbey national (santander) card and is able to draw out money, if so which banks and ATMS?
> 
> If i am not able to draw out from here, then i am soo going to change to HSBC, so much more flexible. My sis has is and doing things from abroads quite easy compared to Abbey. Any info would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Fatima :ranger:


I have a santander visa debit card and have managed to draw out money. I used bank misr yesterday in cairo and I think bank pireous (spelling?) in sharm without any problems. Sometimes you have to call up and tell them you're going out of the country to get a block removed on your card, although I haven't had to. The number on the back of my card for out of uk customer services is +44 1908 237963, they might be able to help more.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Fatima said:


> I am having a bit of a problem, i cant seem to draw out any money from my abbey bank? Has anyone got an abbey national (santander) card and is able to draw out money, if so which banks and ATMS?
> 
> If i am not able to draw out from here, then i am soo going to change to HSBC, so much more flexible. My sis has is and doing things from abroads quite easy compared to Abbey. Any info would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Fatima :ranger:


I am also with Abbey and never had problems withdrawing here in Egypt. I have found my account blocked on a few occassions though but mainly for security reasons(when I've withdrawn in 2 countries in one day due to a flight! lol). One phone call and solved! My Abbey card a visa debit one and can use in most machines with the visa sign. 

But as someone said their fee's seam to be high and per a withdrawal so I just withdraw once a month enough for the month etc to pay the fees one time. I don't use the card itself in supermarkets etc.


----------

